# London to HK



## HKFinance (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

I have read a lot of the previous threads and have seen some useful replies but nothing that directly helps me so I thought I would begin a new thread. 

I have been working in the finance industry for around 7 years, doing different roles from Real Estate to Investment banking consultancy. I graduated from University of Surrey in the UK around 2 years ago and began working for a medium sized international firm as an investment banking financial consultant. I decided to take voluntary redundancy nearly 3 weeks ago and then took a trip to Hong Kong to meet with some friends. I am now looking for a job here!

Your first question maybe: Why?

I am open to new opportunities and experiences, I don't have any ties and I want to gain exposure to the Hong Kong financial market. 

I understand that it will be tough but not impossible! 

Your second question might be: What have you done already?

Since returning to London from Hong Kong last Tuesday evening, I have:

- updated my CV
- contacted all my friends/contacts that are already in Hong Kong to see if they know anyone that may be able to assist me
- contacted everyone I know that may have connections with people in HK 
-visited HK recruitment agencies and job sites such as jobsdb and opspeople
- applied to around 30 job advertisements and will be following these up early tomorrow morning 
My question to anyone who is kind enough to reply:

1. Would you be able to assist me in finding a job?
2. What other suggestions/advice can you offer me?

I look forward to hearing your response.

Best regards!


----------

